# EL PASO STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP CAR SHOW



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT 
2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30 6pm-1am (both days)
EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
THE DOWNTOWN STREETS OF EL PASO TX

Move In Thur June 28 12 noon - 10pm
Fri June 29 8am - 4pm




NEW CAR CLUB SWEEPTAKES AWARD
1 POINT TOWARDS YOUR CLUB FOR 3rd in class
2 ' ' ' ' ' 2nd ' '
3 ' ' ' ' ' 1st ' '
4 ' ' ' ' ' 3rd in sweepstakes
5 ' ' ' ' ' 2nd ' '
6 ' ' ' ' ' 1st ' '
1 ' ' ' ' ' Special awards (paint,set up,interior etc.)

5 Car Minimum !!! For this Award !!!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

ENTRY FORM 

Prices are for 10x20


----------



## TheRealTeal (Mar 12, 2012)

looking forward to it going down


----------



## Rascal EPT (Feb 27, 2012)

Es todo :naughty:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> THE DOWNTOWN STREETS OF EL PASO TX


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

So is the show 2 day or just the event want to ride out there but can't stay 2 days


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

k louie said:


> So is the show 2 day or just the event want to ride out there but can't stay 2 days


YES' ITS A 2 day show !!!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

uffin:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> THE DOWNTOWN STREETS OF EL PASO TX


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)




----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

uffin:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> THE DOWNTOWN STREETS OF EL PASO TX


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> THE DOWNTOWN STREETS OF EL PASO TX


:thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

uffin:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> THE DOWNTOWN STREETS OF EL PASO TX


----------



## TheRealTeal (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone know how many spaces there will be for the show


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

about 250 indoor spaces including Bike room & lobby


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

so is this a open class for lowriders or will the low low have different class.....might be ridin out from vegas


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

808t0702 said:


> so is this a open class for lowriders or will the low low have different class.....might be ridin out from vegas


95 % lows.. open for Low harleys ,vw ,dub, rat rods, specialty classes , etc
50 classes + SPECIAL AWARDS + NEW CAR CLUB SWEEPTAKES!!!
SWEEPTAKES AWARDS
BEST OF SHOW CAR 
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
BEST TRADITIONAL
BEST OF SHOW MOTORCYCLE
BEST OF BICYCLE
BEST OF SHOW CAR CLUB
BEST OF SHOW ORIGINAL
CASH AWARDS T B A


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

View attachment 468558

ENTRY FORM


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> 95 % lows.. open for Low harleys ,vw ,dub, rat rods, specialty classes , etc
> 40 classes + SPECIAL AWARDS + NEW CAR CLUB SWEEPTAKES!!!


damn thats alot of classes.....i think Devotions LV gonna make the 12hr drive


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


808t0702 said:


> damn thats alot of classes.....i think Devotions LV gonna make the 12hr drive


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS CC, KLAQ & O'Reilly
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

uffin:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> ...


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> uffin:


PHX CC GNA B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


cutty buddy said:


> PHX CC GNA B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> :thumbsup:


Sent apps to u already just no pics if u wanna c cars there on our club page the 75 rag, 97 s10 ,83 cutty ones were takn for now!!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> 95 % lows.. open for Low harleys ,vw ,dub, rat rods, specialty classes , etc
> 40 classes + SPECIAL AWARDS + NEW CAR CLUB SWEEPTAKES!!!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> :thumbsup:


We cant wait to go out and support ur show


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

mailed the reg on monday so you should be getting it soon.....didnt send in pics but we will bring out 64 hard top....Devotions LV will be reppin


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

808t0702 said:


> mailed the reg on monday so you should be getting it soon.....didnt send in pics but we will bring out 64 hard top....Devotions LV will be reppin


I got it today, Your In!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*COME THRU TO THIS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW IN CALI SUNDAY JUNE 3RD JOIN THE GOUP OF TEXAS CAR CLUBS COMING TO THIS EVENT WE ARE HAVING A BIG HOP COMPETION WITH THE TITLE OF BEST IN THE UNITED STATES AND GOT ALL MAGAZINES COVERING THIS SHOW. WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE!!!! DONT MISS THIS SHOW. MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY!!!!!*


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Add 1 more for PHX CC to rep to the fullest in El Paso ..app being sent out today


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

anyone know the class break down....might have one more car coming out but need to know how it will be classed


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

what kind of ride?


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> what kind of ride?


my 64 HT and maybe a 74 glasshouse


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:nicoderm:Chuco town:thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

uffin:


down79 said:


> :nicoderm:Chuco town:thumbsup:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Times flyn brothas well c u guys soon!! We just tore a bomb apart frame off to ready for ur show!!! PHX CC TTT


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


cutty buddy said:


> Times flyn brothas well c u guys soon!! We just tore a bomb apart frame off to ready for ur show!!! PHX CC TTT


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> 95 % lows.. open for Low harleys ,vw ,dub, rat rods, specialty classes , etc
> 50 classes + SPECIAL AWARDS + NEW CAR CLUB SWEEPTAKES!!!
> SWEEPTAKES AWARDS
> BEST OF SHOW CAR
> ...


----------



## TheRealTeal (Mar 12, 2012)

mailed my app in today


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Souds like this shows gonna b off da hook!!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

*great*

:thumbsup:


TheRealTeal said:


> mailed my app in today


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30 6pm-1am (both days)
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

uffin:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> 95 % lows.. open for Low harleys ,vw ,dub, rat rods, specialty classes , etc
> 50 classes + SPECIAL AWARDS + NEW CAR CLUB SWEEPTAKES!!!
> SWEEPTAKES AWARDS
> BEST OF SHOW CAR
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

uffin:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30 6pm-1am (both days)
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> ...


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> uffin:


:]/


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> 95 % lows.. open for Low harleys ,vw ,dub, rat rods, specialty classes , etc
> 50 classes + SPECIAL AWARDS + NEW CAR CLUB SWEEPTAKES!!!
> SWEEPTAKES AWARDS
> BEST OF SHOW CAR
> ...


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

this is a all indoor show???


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

808t0702 said:


> this is a all indoor show???


Yes !!! ALL INDOOR


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

HAVE A FEW ??? . PM SENT .


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

uffin:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30 6pm-1am (both days)
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

*51/2 Weeks to go*

uffin:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30 6pm-1am (both days)
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> uffin:


Bikes invited too!!!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

PLEASE PRE REGISTER 
DO'NT JUST SHOW UP WITHOUT LETTING US KNOW YOU ARE COMING
LIMITED SPACES AVAILABLE, ALL INDOOR!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Give me a call jesse PHX CC .. 602 330 5759


----------



## DesiredFantasy575 (Nov 19, 2009)

So for cars that are bagged or have dubs are they in seperate classes? Like domestic, import, or dub? Or are they just all thrown in one?


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

DesiredFantasy575 said:


> So for cars that are bagged or have dubs are they in seperate classes? Like domestic, import, or dub? Or are they just all thrown in one?


we have 50 classes, ea 1st,2nd &3rd
PM me for more info


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn wat happen to just showin for the sport or the love of the game!!!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


cutty buddy said:


> Damn wat happen to just showin for the sport or the love of the game!!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Gonna try to be in town for this!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Oh yeah...what's the price for tickets? (Spectator only)


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

SOME OF THE ENTERTAINMENT
FRI JUNE 29 ''SALIVA'' FILTER'' THEORY OF A DEAD MAN ''
SAT JUNE 30 ''BLUE OYSTER CULT'' KANSAS'' CANDLE BOX''
4 OTHER STAGES WITH LIVE BANDS


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> SOME OF THE ENTERTAINMENT
> FRI JUNE 29 ''SALIVA'' FILTER'' THEORY OF A DEAD MAN ''
> SAT JUNE 30 ''BLUE OYSTER CULT'' KANSAS'' CANDLE BOX''
> 4
> OTHER STAGES WITH LIVE BANDS


TTT


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there any type of move in conformation? You told me I was good on my reg but coming from Vegas I wanna make sure I'm good.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Looking forward to a great show!:thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

rivman said:


> Oh yeah...what's the price for tickets? (Spectator only)


$25 at the Door unless one of the Homies has a extra ticket!
Who is the Rivman?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> $25 at the Door unless one of the Homies has a extra ticket!
> Who is the Rivman?


Cool, thanks for the info!

I'm originally from L.A. 
Live in N. Carolina now but, moving back west soon. I have family in both El Paso & Ca. I Just have to decide where I'm going. 

I've met Jr and Al from from the LA chapter. Great people. 
I'm hoping I can make this show and check you guys out. 

Amaury


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


rivman said:


> Cool, thanks for the info!
> 
> I'm originally from L.A.
> Live in N. Carolina now but, moving back west soon. I have family in both El Paso & Ca. I Just have to decide where I'm going.
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> SOME OF THE ENTERTAINMENT
> FRI JUNE 29 ''SALIVA'' FILTER'' THEORY OF A DEAD MAN ''
> SAT JUNE 30 ''BLUE OYSTER CULT'' KANSAS'' CANDLE BOX''
> 4 OTHER STAGES WITH LIVE BANDS


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Can't wait see you Vato then. :thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

Just_Looking said:


> Can't wait see you Vato then. :thumbsup:


The El Paso Crowd is going to Love your 64 JR !!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


CREEPIN said:


> Looking forward to a great show!:thumbsup:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> :thumbsup:


Us too!!!   PHX CC


----------



## TheRealTeal (Mar 12, 2012)

Damn that car is clean


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


cutty buddy said:


> Us too!!!   PHX CC


Less than 2 weeks away!!!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: LOOKING FOWARD TO A GREAT WEEKEND .


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

SABORVANILLA said:


> :thumbsup: LOOKING FOWARD TO A GREAT WEEKEND .


You Will NOT!!! be disapointed. IT IS GOING TO BE THE BADEST PARTY/ CAR SHOW OF ALL TIMES!!
Who ever misses this !!! IS GOING TO MISS OUT BIG TIME!!!


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> You Will NOT!!! be disapointed. IT IS GOING TO BE THE BADEST PARTY/ CAR SHOW OF ALL TIMES!!
> Who ever misses this !!! IS GOING TO MISS OUT BIG TIME!!!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> You Will NOT!!! be disapointed. IT IS GOING TO BE THE BADEST PARTY/ CAR SHOW OF ALL TIMES!!
> Who ever misses this !!! IS GOING TO MISS OUT BIG TIME!!!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

*St Fest Car Show Hotels in El Paso, TX.*​*June 29-30, 2012 *​ 

*Doubletree Hotel** El Paso Downtown/City Center*
600 N. El Paso Street | El Paso, TX 79901
Phone: 915-532-8733 | Fax: 915-532-8732
| elpasodowntowncitycenter.doubletree.com
Room Rate for St Fest Carshow $79+tax
Use source/reserve code “RAC”
Contact: *Lynn M. Dornau* | Director of Sales & Marketing

*Best Western/Airport Inn*
7144 Gateway East El Paso, TX 79915
Phone: 915-779-7700 
www.bestwestern.com
Room Rate for St. Fest Car Show $48+tax
Contact: Rebekah Rodriguez Director of Sales


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> *
> 
> St Fest Car Show Hotels in El Paso, TX.*
> *June 29-30, 2012 *​
> ...


Unlimited Trailer Parking


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> THE CITY OF EL PASO,IMPERIALS & KLAQ PRESENT
> 2012 STREET FEST & CAR CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP
> ROD & CUSTOM CAR SHOW JUNE FRI 29 SAT 30 6pm-1am (both days)
> EL PASO CONVENTION CENTER &
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


TX IMPERIALS said:


> *St Fest Car Show Hotels in El Paso, TX.*
> *June 29-30, 2012 *​
> 
> *Doubletree Hotel** El Paso Downtown/City Center*
> ...


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

TIME TO ENJOY THE WEEKEND :rimshot:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

IT'S HERE !
THANKS FOR EVERYONEs SUPPORT!
EVERYBODY HAVE A SAFE TRIP !
WE'LL BE WAITING WITH OPEN ARMS


TX IMPERIALS said:


> *St Fest Car Show Hotels in El Paso, TX.*
> *June 29-30, 2012 *​
> 
> *Doubletree Hotel** El Paso Downtown/City Center*
> ...


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

JUST WAITING ON 5 O'CLOCK TO MAKE THE DRIVE FROM P-TOWN TO EL CHUKO. :thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Any pics of the move in ?


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Any pics of the move in ?


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Any pics of the move in ?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## TheRealTeal (Mar 12, 2012)

Just wanted to say that it was a great show. And to answer Los asking about pics......i'm sure Woods will post some up


----------



## DesiredFantasy575 (Nov 19, 2009)

Where the pics! ?


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

GREAT SHOW ,LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS ALREADY . :thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


SABORVANILLA said:


> GREAT SHOW ,LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS ALREADY . :thumbsup:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Is there any piks suks we didnt make but am lookn forward to nextd year


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I was in town visiting the familia and was able to swing by:thumbsup:It was a good show.TTT chuco town


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

any pics from this show


----------

